# How do you carry knives-tools to work?



## torbaci (Mar 1, 2020)

Im not happy with my current cheap knife roll as my stuff are moving too much in it.

Made a small shortlist for myself and im open to all suggestions and curios for other solutions

https://www.amazon.com/Chef-Pak-Knife-Case-Portfolio/dp/B007IOO7G4 i like this one cause hard outer shell

https://www.amazon.com/Chef-Utensils-Material-Executive-Culinary/dp/B07TVG87TK cheap but got a strap to keep stuff in place so i like it

https://www.echefknife.com/product/yoshihiro-synthetic-leather-knife-culinary-bag-black/ looks kinda big but handsome,also no compartments or anthing just a bag,but still,looks good for the price

or maybe a 8 slot messermeister?

what do you folks think? best regards


----------



## panda (Mar 1, 2020)

this 
https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Edge-2001-EDB-Deluxe-Knife/dp/B002NEGSTS


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes that’s the one


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 2, 2020)

Perhaps check out one of my favorite threads:

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/whats-in-your-bag.22934/


----------



## Chefget (Mar 26, 2020)

I ordered this and the quality is hard to believe for the price, it is a fabulous knife roll!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CXX4D2M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## torbaci (Mar 30, 2020)

chefget that looks handsome indeed

i ended up getting a cheap bag from amazon,it has a velcro strap for keeping things in place which i like a lot, but material is light an bulges when loaded.

still,for 18 bucks it works


----------



## birdsfan (Mar 30, 2020)

I use one that is very similar to torbaci, and actually I really like it. Wish it could accommodate 2 more large knives but that's only because I am a knife horse. It does have a number of zippered compartments for your other stuff (thermo, peeler, microplane, etc) The clip closures allow you to pull the strap tight so the knives don't rattle around while you carry them. And like torbaci said, you can't beat it for $20.


----------



## Chang (Apr 26, 2020)

I was using a Mercer roll, but it was tearing at the seams in just 3 months. So decided to just buy a decent roll, since it does carry nice knives.

Ultimately went with this:









Knife Roll by Valentich


+Premium Waxed canvas +Fits 300mm knives with saya +9 Slots for knives and utensils + XL zippered pouch +Moleskine Sleeve +Leather tie cords +Made in Denver, CO RECOMMEND SHEATHS/COVERS BEFORE INSERTING KNIVES




carbonknifeco.com





Its huge, lol. But it gets the job done. Only drawback for me is I'm not a huge fan of the leather string closure system, but meh. The waxed canvas is nice. Reminds me of my days when I was into Japanese denim.

I was debating between the Valentich or a Darkhardt, but ultimately went with the Valentich because of the zippered pouch, which is essential for holding the "knick knacks" aka spoons, microplane, thermometers, candy, etc. Whatever I need to get thru the day.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Apr 26, 2020)

I use the mercer ones and they aren't bad, the ultimate edge is a bit more durable but was sold out the 2 times I went to buy one.


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE (Apr 26, 2020)

I was just walking into work with a single gyuto each day but it “made the other cashiers nervous”. I hate my new job.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## ChefShramrock (Apr 28, 2020)

panda said:


> this
> https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Edge-2001-EDB-Deluxe-Knife/dp/B002NEGSTS


 This is the one I carry. It holds everything.


----------



## waruixd (May 12, 2020)

I leave mine at work in a plastic fish tub. If bringing to and fro, just wrapped in a towel and thrown in the backpack


----------



## Gyoated (Dec 5, 2020)

Kitchen in a bag.
The knives I carry in a separate box that fits in the bag. No roll up, just open up. I’ll take a pic and repost. Just a lot of items....


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 5, 2020)

Well as long as this is at the top. I have this boldric bag









Boldric Chef Knife Buckleup Backpack, Black | Cutlery and More


Shop for Boldric Knife Bags & Rolls at Cutlery and More. We are your source for everything Boldric with FREE shipping on orders over $49. We are experts in kitchen knives & cookware.




www.cutleryandmore.com





Fits a 240 yo gyuto but wa handles stick out the top, the flap covers them but it’s annoying.
Nice bag overall tho. Computer sleeve and whatnot.


----------



## Gyoated (Dec 5, 2020)

Here it is. I look like a Grandma. Better to have, then to need.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 5, 2020)

My ancient Koobi has given up the ghost after long years of service. I’m now using a Blackhawk go box sling pack 230. Long enough to hold a 300mm blade w/ saya. Not fancy, but functional as hell if you’re ok with a single compartment.


----------

